# Chanukah Brisket



## debthecook (Dec 6, 2004)

From the Jewish TV Network, Chef Jeff Nathan

BRISKET 

YIELD: 8 - 10 

Ingredients Needed: 
3 onions, sliced thin 
5 - 6 pound brisket 
2 cup apple cider 
½ cup molasses 
6 cloves garlic, sliced thin 
1 tablespoon fresh rosemary 
1 tablespoon fresh thyme 
Salt 
Pepper 

Directions: 
Place onions in bottom of roasting pan and lay brisket on top.  Add all other ingredients on and around the brisket.  Cover and roast for approximately 3 hours at 325F until tender.  Cool and then place in the refrigerator overnight.  Remove brisket from liquid, skim fat and slice thin against the grain.  Return brisket slices to the liquid and heat before serving.


----------



## GB (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Deb! This sounds great. 

I love watching Jeff Nathan. I have made his kinish recipe. I actually just used the dough part of the recipe and made my own filling, but the dough came out exactly how I wanted.

I love brisket. It is my favorite comfort food. I will try to get my moms recipe and post it. I can't get grandmas recipe as it changes every time depending on what she has on hand.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 6, 2004)

Post your brisket and Jewish Holiday recipes GB!!!!  Jeff Nathan is great, glad you like it.  There are so many brisket recipes out there. I have a few more too, but I want to see others post.


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2004)

OK Deb, mom finally wrote back to me with her recipe. I never realized how simple of a recipe it is. It tastes like it is much more complicated. Just goes to show that sometimes simple is the way to go.

I have posted it here...

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=6578


----------



## debthecook (Dec 9, 2004)

OK, thanks, I responded on that post!!!


----------

